# Bee venom question



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

ankklackning said:


> Back many years ago in the middle ages, it was stated or passed on that some of the first ideas from vaccines came from people in Turkey/Ottoman Empire rubbing some germs from people with diseases on unbroken skin to get used to /form anti-bodies for some they'd rather not catch.
> 
> I wondered if there's a way to get your body to get used to bee venom before getting stung?
> 
> ...


I think that's worse, they say wash the beekeepers clothes separate so family members won't come into contact with venom. Same with wearing a suit and never getting stung, easiest way to develop a reaction.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If you are not sure how a family member will react to bee venom, buy and carry with you two bottles of liquid children's Benadryl. If upon getting stung, the person shows signs of a serious allergic reaction, have them drink one of the bottles. If the symptoms persist or get worse, call 911 and have them drink the other bottle while the paramedics are on the way.


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

JWPalmer said:


> If you are not sure how a family member will react to bee venom, buy and carry with you two bottles of liquid children's Benadryl. If upon getting stung, the person shows signs of a serious allergic reaction, have them drink one of the bottles. If the symptoms persist or get worse, call 911 and have them drink the other bottle while the paramedics are on the way.


Interesting idea. 

I'm curious what you would do for the number of ounces of benadryl? Children's would be less reactive. I like it.

But curious why I'd never heard this before from anyone else. 

A beek near me says he's had 4 serious bee stings in his life time. (Not total but just the really bad ones.) I think that guy's been taking care of bees probably 20 years...or maybe 10+ at least. And he said that each time he had a bad reaction that they'd get worse on the next times.

Does this mean that everyone sooner or later has bad reactions to stings? What are the chances you never have a bad reaction?


----------



## AR1 (Feb 5, 2017)

Bad reactions are pretty random. Some people never have one, other people go years without one then suddenly become sensitive. Some people react badly to the very first sting. No way to predict it. 

Unless you are actually working the hives, you are more likely to be stung by a wild bee/wasp than a domestic bee. I keep benadryl just in case, but don't worry about it otherwise. People who are sensitive should consider keeping an epi pen handy.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

The severity of the reaction sometimes depends on where the bee stings you. Face and ankles hurt the worst for me. Hands, arms and legs I could not tell you where the sting was after a minute or so. The use of the children's Benadryl is well established and it is readily available. Epipens on the other hand require a prescription. Some folks develop a sensitivity to bee venom while others develop an increased tolerance. It is a crap shoot.


----------



## Murdock (Jun 16, 2013)

The benadryl is the way to go if you are not sure. I generally take a capsule after stings just for the itching. It's cheap insurance if you have a family member who might be allergic or get a face sting.


----------



## ankklackning (Dec 10, 2020)

So I'm curious...could eating some of the bees wax with bits of raw honey it for a period of a few weeks over time lessen the reaction someone might have for bee venom (in the future), etc? Hope I'm wording this right. 

It seemed fun to ask.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

ankklackning said:


> So I'm curious...could eating some of the bees wax with bits of raw honey it for a period of a few weeks over time lessen the reaction someone might have for bee venom (in the future), etc? Hope I'm wording this right.
> 
> It seemed fun to ask.


no


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

I have my kids get a sting or 2 every year to avoid becoming allergenic.
Also As Ifix has stated bee venom on the skin can/will cause the allergenic reaction.
So in your truck where you have your suit with stings ,avoid the kids hopping in with shorts on or carrying your stuff when the venom can get on their skin.

An Allergist may be able to "undo " the allergy so that is also an option.

GG


----------

